# My Merles



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I just wanted to show off some of my Merles since they're all so darn cute(imo). :mrgreen:

Seafoam - Blue Roan-Like Merle doe

























Nova - Black Roan-Like Merle doe

























I think Nova might just be a bit behind her siblings in developing her markings because she has some faint patches, but they haven't fully "solidified" yet. Maybe when she molts again they'll get better.

Nebula - Black Merle doe

























Orion - Black Merle buck

































Stardust - Beige Merle doe

























I'm hoping Stardust's markings will become more obvious with age. She looked like a splotchy Beige as a baby. Now she looks more like a splotchy BEW.  She's got nice type though, compared to her siblings, so I'm going to keep.

Dusty - Black Merle Rex buck from Beth(Mousery Moments)

























Caramon - Black Merle buck

























Caramon has a bump on his butt from where he got attacked by his cagemate when he was younger. Poor boy.

Hopefully in a few months I'll have a TON more Merles to share pics of!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are stunning,well jell.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Ooooh my :love1 :love1 :love1


----------

